# Gourami Disease?



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey all, been a loooong time since I was on! My tank is doing wonderful with one exception. I have an pearl gourami (one of 4) who has developed this weird blush (its the only word that really describes it) on the rear section of it body, about 1/2 inch in length it appears at the back end of its dorsal fin and stops at the beginning of the caudal fin. Its appears on both sides of the body, it doesnt look like a wound, it is swimming/acting normal and I cant find anything online that looks like it... any suggestions? 
Helpful info- They have been in the tank (4o gallon breeder) with no new additions (plant or fish) for about a year and the water parameters/temp havent changed.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just a pretty red color? No blood, wounds or worms?


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Nothing seems to be amiss, just the coloring in that one spot. If it is blood, maybe its a ruptured vein or something? There is no one point where it looks like a wound, the scales look normal, gills are normal coloring, no open sores, no worms. The only other thing that is different from the other fish is that its dorsal fin seems more clamped than the others but it doesnt remain consistent... could it be due to stress? There is one that can be a bully during feeding time, it doesnt target any one specific fish in general though and the rest of the time they each kind of do their own fishy thing.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... a toughie.
If the fish otherwise seems perfectly okay, then it might not be anything major.

It could be anything from dinoflagellates to fungus to infection to a burn. Or maybe none of those. I know this is no help at all, but there isn't much to go on other than redness.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Is there any preventative that I could be using to help a possible issue? Little salt when I change it again? Fu-Ba fix? I dont want to upset my balance by adding anything but I would hate to lose that lil' fishy, they are quite beautiful...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No salt with all those cories, please.

Instead, try a dose of both MelaFix and PimaFix. You can use them at the same time. If this actually is something bad, then those should be able to catch most of the possibilities before they become a real problem.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok, things arent getting better yet. I woke up this a.m and now the tail section is swollen though much less red. However a bald spot has appeared, so much so, that the black dot at the base of the body has disappeared...I dont think this is tail rot as it is not on the fin, its completely on the body. I have dosed 2x in the last 2 days with Fu*Ba*Fix, do I just need to be patient at this point?


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Help! It seems to be getting worse very quickly... Is this an ulcer? The only thing I currently have to treat with is called Fu*Ba* fix. I have dosed with it for the past 3 days and it seems to be progressing rapidly in the wrong direction. The dark blush disappeared but now it has turned pink, lost scales and spread a little further up the body and even into the fin. The fish is acting completely normal otherwise...Any suggestions fishy people? The worst I have ever dealt with was ich so I am a little out of my league here


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You are going to need something stronger than that., and medicated fishfood would also be a big help


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

So Pima Fix and Mela fix it is, with some medicated fish food thrown in. Hopefully the LFS has it all in stock, kinda hit or miss there. Does anyone know what it is??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not melafix or pimafix. Those are tonics to prevent this or help keep it from getting worse. It's too late for that now; you'll need real antibiotics.


----------

